# Recommendation: All Mountain EMTB to Supplement my XC EMTB.



## pufferjumper (Jun 8, 2020)

I have a Motobecane HAL E-boost that I have upgraded tires, wheels, brakes, fork, shock, chain, chainring, cassette, deraillure, etc, etc. It is a great bike. I love it. However, some of the trails I ride are very gnarly and steep. I want an all mountain EMTB to supplement my XC bike. Looking to spend somewhere in the $5-$8k range. There are so many options now I'm overwhelmed. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## markloch (Jul 15, 2021)

I went with Trek Rail mainly because 12 months ago it was the first available, else I'd have just as easily gone with a Specialized Turbo Levo. I prefer sticking with a brand that has good local service support, and we've got 4-5 Trek-owned stores nearby, and the closest has been helpful - since they're Trek-owned, they haven't been shy about putting (free) labor in that an LBS might balk to do. That's not to say that they're all that way - I only have experience with this one shop.

$6k (incl tax) will get you a Rail 5, alloy with lower-end components and a 500wh battery. Add $1k or so and the Rail 7 will give you a 625wh battery and some upgraded components. $8k will get you a carbon frame and better components. I don't think $8k will get you into Bosch's new "smart" system (700wh battery, different app, over-the-air firmware upgrades). 

I've got about $7500 in my Rail 5 - Bought a 625wh battery (still have and use the 500wh too), installed Magura brakes/rotors, replaced SRAM NX with GX chain, shifter, derailleur, new handlebar and stem to provide quite a bit of rise, saddle and grips are about the same height now (6'4" on an XL). Should I have bought the Rail 7 to begin with? In retrospect, yes, if only to get the 625wh battery from the get-go. 

Specialized's Turbo Levo's price /spec "trim levels" more or less on par with Trek. Some people get religious about brands, and aside from motor problems a couple years back Specialized Brose motor and their software gets high marks. So does Bosch, and Bosch had a big footprint - the gen 4 CX motor is installed on a lot of different bikes.

If you have any thoughts on epic rides that require more than one battery, Rail's is easily removable (on the trail, or back at the car, etc) Levo not.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

There seem to be a bunch of different models of Motobecane HAL E-Boost. Kind of like saying you have a Specialized Turbo. xD

I have the Pro 27PLUS one, with 10k miles on it. Fits the AM emtb bill, but the one I really want to replace it with is the Marin Alpine Trail E2, since I'm a shorty.

If you're a size L, I'd recommend the latest Levo (the one with mullet wheels, in size S4).


----------



## Jack-Frost (May 8, 2019)

Orbea Rise seems like a proven bike.


----------



## Boxmonkey (Jun 4, 2021)

Like Markloch, I went with a Trek. It was the Rail 7 for me. So far I am very impressed with the bike. It has very similar geometry to my current MTB, so bouncing between them is easy.
I owned a Levo SL, and considered the new geo Levo Alloy but I felt the Trek was a little better spec for me.
I also spent a couple hours on a Rocky Mtn Instinct powerplay. Nice motor but does seem to require a little higher rpm.. 
It all came down to service and support. We like to travel and ride, and it is usually easy to find a mainstream bike shop in most cities.
Good luck, I hope you find a bike that works for you.


----------



## AEyogi (Nov 19, 2021)

Loam Wolf just did a big Emtb review. 
2022 eMTB Shootout: Crowning the Best eMTB 
Half the bikes are AM the others Enduro. Might be a good place to start.


----------

